

I Interviewed Matt DeBergalis (Meteor Founder) on the Future of Meteor - pauldowman
http://www.meteorinterviews.com/7

======
pauldowman
If you’ve ever heard Matt speak you know he’s very eloquent on where software
development is headed, and this one was no exception.

Matt talked about how Meteor came to be and where it’s going. We talked about
the forthcoming Galaxy hosting platform, React, being opinionated, and the
Meteor Development Group’s decision making process about which components make
up the Meteor stack.

------
tdogsoccer8
This is great! Thanks for posting!

------
dcsan
great to hear Matt's kernel hacker background is being put to use putting
kubernetes to work.

